
The Science of Entrepreneurship - jmonegro
http://dustincurtis.com/the_science_of_entrepreneurship.html
======
amoeba
Designing and executing experiments is a skill that goes beyond science and
beyond entrepreneurship. It will serve you well in everything you do.

The big take-away is when you learn to only make conclusions your experiment
set out to find. Said another way, don't answer questions you didn't ask.

